
Feds: $100,000 ‘Low Income’ in Parts of Bay Area - aestetix
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2017/04/24/bay-area-low-income-100000-san-francisco-san-mateo-county-hud/
======
jamasper
very interesting!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220925)

